# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Προβλημα με LOGITECH Z506

## G.POL

Καλησπερα.
Αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα.
Οταν το συνδεω συμφωνα με την εικονα 4.2 του manual (jack σε jack),παιζει για περιπου 1 λεπτο πολυ καλα,και υστερα αρχιζει να παραμορφωνει τον ηχο στα ηχεια μεχρι που χανεται εντελως! η ενδειξη power συνεχιζει να ειναι αναμενη,και η ταση απο το τροφοδοτικο,μετρημενη στα 16 βολτ.Κλεινοντας και ανοιγοντας το power button,ο ηχος επανερχεται κανονικα και μετα απο ενα λεπτο περιπου ξανα τα ιδια.

Τωρα οταν το βαζω συμφωνα με την εικονα 4.3( jack σε rca),το συστημα παιζει κανονικα χωρις καμια παραμορφωση.
Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει που να επικεντρωθω?
παραθετω και το manual
https://www.logitech.com/assets/3301...05326gsamr.pdf

----------

